# Tool Score



## Sitting on Blocks Racing (Oct 24, 2016)

I think I did alright.    Been looking for a horizontal band saw for a while and couldn't pull the trigger on the HF model.   Friend went to a garage sales and while I was looking at his new old Arc welder, he sand the guy had a metal cutting band saw for $50






Fixed the loose drive pulley, cleaned the gearbox and put some fresh grease in it, and added a new Olson blade and it cut dead nuts straight!

I figure this is got to be better than HF.  8)

Already modified it but i need to take some picts.


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 24, 2016)

If this has the spring for setting the feed, you may want to install a hydraulic feed instead. I changed my HF to hydraulic and now it cuts straighter and blade lasts longer because I can control the feed better.


----------



## Sitting on Blocks Racing (Oct 24, 2016)

Yeah, I was looking in to those.   The spring is good for solid stock, but is slams through thin wall tubing


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 24, 2016)

Even with solid stock you will find your blade will last longer and cut straighter. You can control the down feed so much better and put less strain on the blade. I made mine for about $10 from a 1 inch by 6 inch long air cylinder and a needle valve that only restricts in one direction ( The down feed side ). Filled it all up with oil and works great.


----------



## Sitting on Blocks Racing (Nov 1, 2016)

Order a pnematic cylinder today for the downfeed.

Here's some mods already done
-tool less hold down bolt
-Extended vice jaws, the movable vice jaw slides to the blade
-jackscrew



Here's another ebay score for about $22 shipped



Made the missing screw for the clamp.   Had to be hand made, the thread was .271 x 28


----------



## chips&more (Nov 1, 2016)

I have the spring on mine, works great the way it is. And been cutting straight for the last 30 or so years. The worm and sector gearing that it has is a different story!!


----------



## Sitting on Blocks Racing (Nov 10, 2016)

Got the hyd feed done


----------



## eugene13 (Nov 11, 2016)

WOW Parker.  I'll bet the hydraulics cost more than the saw.


----------



## roadie33 (Nov 11, 2016)

Any chance of getting a more detailed parts list and how-to for the cylinder install?
I am wanting to do the same for mine, but am having trouble finding the right cylinder to use that doesn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## royesses (Nov 12, 2016)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## roadie33 (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks Roy.
Helps a lot.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 13, 2016)

How much stroke do you need on that cylinder? I have several new Festo air cylinders in stores. May be a little larger in diameter, but looks about right on the stroke. Might be able to help you out on it.

That check valve/flow control combo.....that from Parker also? I need to repair or replace something like it on an old 9 x 12 I have.


----------



## royesses (Nov 13, 2016)

Tony Wells said:


> How much stroke do you need on that cylinder? I have several new Festo air cylinders in stores. May be a little larger in diameter, but looks about right on the stroke. Might be able to help you out on it.
> 
> That check valve/flow control combo.....that from Parker also? I need to repair or replace something like it on an old 9 x 12 I have.




6" stroke for the 4x6". 
Air Cylinder, Double Acting, Round Non-Repairable, Bore Dia. 1-1/16 In., 6 In. Stroke, Nose
and Pivot Mount, 250 psi Max. Pressure, Cushion Type None, -10 Degrees to 165 Degrees F
Temp. Range, 10.6 In. Overall Length, Aluminum Piston Material, Stainless Steel Body
Material, Silver Finish, Aluminum End Cap Material, Stainless Steel Piston Rod Material,
Magnetic Piston No, Tube Material Stainless Steel, Nose Mount Thread 5/8 In.-18, 0.312 In. Rod
Dia., 5/16 In.-24 UNF Rod Thread Size

The valves I used are Parker:
Parker Partrol Hydraulic Control ValvePF200B for the 1/8" npt and PF400B for the 1/4".
Description Value
PRODUCT TYPE Valve, Hydraulic Flow Control
SIZE 1/8" NPTF
FLOW RATE 2.0 GPM
PRESSURE RATING 2000 PSI
CONNECTION In Line
BODY MATERIAL ASTM B-16 Brass
POPPET MATERIAL ASTM 416 Stainless Steel
CRACK PRESSURE 5 PSI
NEEDLE STYLE Tapered
KNOB Knurled Knob
SEAL MATERIAL Nitrile (Buna N)
ADDITIONAL DETAIL Pneumatic Service
TRADE/BRAND NAME Partrol


----------



## Sitting on Blocks Racing (Nov 16, 2016)

I used the cylinder from Roy's write up.    It was something like $20 from Zoro.   I used an 1/8" flow contol valve I originally bought to make a clutch controller for my drag car.   Think is was $9 surplus of Ebay.


----------



## gonzo (Jan 19, 2017)

I have had a saw like that for 20 years. I use it unmodified and love it. It works great even after having fallen off of my pickup truck.


----------



## Sitting on Blocks Racing (Jan 19, 2017)

Yeah, this was a great buy.   Been using it almost everytime I've been in the shop.    I notived there's a little slop in the main pivot but cutting not enough to make a differance in 1 3/4" steel bar.   If I was cutting 3 to 4 steel it would not be 90 degree's


----------

